# Not guilty



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I watched almost all of this on live court tv. Justice still survives.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

In before it's gone .

I can't believe people are surprised that he got acquitted . The way that trial was going it was pretty obvious .

I sorta figured he'd get one of the lesser charges to satisfy the mob but not surprising he was found not guilty .

He was dumb for putting himself in that situation tho .


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

This is & shouldn't be political. So please don't go there because I don't want to get booted. Media is a different story.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad...nice to see the system work...never a doubt in my mind.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2018)

Carpn said:


> He was dumb for putting himself in that situation tho .


Hells yes.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

zwiller said:


> Hells yes.


X3


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

x4


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Carpn said:


> In before it's gone .
> 
> 
> He was a dumbass for putting himself in that situation tho .


X5 and his mother for taking him there


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it's a sad day for American history, this sends an "ok" to every wannabe vigilante in the country and lessens security for us all.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
I asked this not to go political. please start your your own thread.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stupid kid, smart jury. Glad he got aquitted, as legally he did nothing wrong. But still, he made a stupid decision to go down there in the first place. Just because you're not doing something wrong, doesn't mean you are being smart either. Just glad he's going home and he never got hurt.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Today was a good day.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Men this shall not become political. not enough time in the day to police threads, i will leave this open NO POLITICS PLEASE,,, anyone who goes political will be given 1 warning Thank you and GOD BLESS America


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 479084


That pretty much tells you all you need to know.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Shouldn't have gone to trial in the first place, but, I understand why it did.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I think it's a sad day for American history, this sends an "ok" to every wannabe vigilante in the country and lessens security for us all.


I'm going to respectfully disagree. What was going on in Kenosha wasn't a peaceful protest and the police weren't protecting people's property. So when you aren't being protected, it's up to you to defend yourself, your family and your property. Defense is not being a vigilante. Did Kyle have property that was his to defend? Probably not. It happened regardless and the system seemed to work. With all the unrest we've seen of the last couple years, it may just be up to those who are being affected by rioting to defend what's there's. Especially if they aren't being protected by police or national guard. Hopefully, the outcome today sends a message to everyone to calm down and respect each other's view points and opinions and make your feelings known without being destructive. I will be praying for Kenosha tonight.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i dont usually comment on issues like this but people are saying he should not have put himself in that position, but the people who were rioting, burning, looting, and destroying peoples property what position were they in?....play stupid games expect to win stupid prizes


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope the law enforcement officers don't have to deal with any rioting and looting tonight. The judge did a great job. God bless America there is some hope that the media is losing influence.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Dumb Kid! Glad he didn't go to prison for life. Two people are in the ground?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Could have gone very bad for him even though justified in self-defense with those directly shot. As he is still responsible for where that bullet goes after it passed through the first target. Had he hit someone else beyond the first target, he could have been charged with negligent homicide or another charge related to that. You are responsible for that bullet until it stops... i think that police are less responsible for that bullet w/r to criminal charges? does someone know for sure about that w/r to police? civil liability is another matter and all can be sued.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's stop with the jokes please


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

He took out the trash...........


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Start suing starting with the Big Guy.......Justice won out.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

in 😁


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I think it's a sad day for American history, this sends an "ok" to every wannabe vigilante in the country and lessens security for us all.


Seriously? The kid went 5o defend businesses trying to be burnt to the ground. He was smart to arm himself. He also killed and wounded convicted child rapists so hey if cleaning up the scum of the earth is wrong. I don't want to be right.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Seriously? The kid went 5o defend businesses trying to be burnt to the ground. He was smart to arm himself. He also killed and wounded convicted child rapists so hey if cleaning up the scum of the earth is wrong. I don't want to be right.


You prove my point. By many of the replies here, you should all grab your guns and begin hunting down and killing the scum and trash, it's ok they did bad things. Society is becoming more and more violent, it's not a good thing.

I'm in no way condoning what was transpiring there, or the failings of the justice system and why people like this were on the street. But a 17 year old *KID* with a semi automatic weapon, should not have been there in the first place.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do you realize we are born with the right to self defense


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

You asked a question, I answered. Obviously no minds will be changed here, have a great weekend, Go Buckeyes!.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> You prove my point. By many of the replies here, you should all grab your guns and begin hunting down and killing the scum and trash, it's ok they did bad things. Society is becoming more and more violent, it's not a good thing.
> 
> I'm in no way condoning what was transpiring there, or the failings of the justice system and why people like this were on the street. But a 17 year old *KID* with a semi automatic weapon, should not have been there in the first place.


You do realize the US military enlists 17 year old "kids" who by the way they arm with semi auto weapons AND give them the duty to protect our asses should the need arise.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If it weren't for 17 year olds with guns we might be speaking a different language right now


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> Common guys, you can’t compare an enlisted kid with a gun to that kid who was on trial. Not even close to the same thing.
> Was it justifiable self defense sure it was. Should he have even been there in the first place NOPE! Just like the rioters shouldn’t have been there. This kids actions made responsible gun owners look bad, and I think alot of people are trying to save face by backing this kid. It’s good he was acquitted for all our rights but lets not make him out to be a hero. He’s a stupid kid who wasn’t taught right. No one won out of this fellas.
> personally I feel more sorry for the 500 guardsmen who had to be called up over a weekend to stand around as a show of force. I’m sure they’d rather be at home with their families watching football.


If American would be like it used to be, they wouldnt have to be there....because people used to have morals and brains.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Burkcarp1 said:


> If American would be like it used to be, they wouldnt have to be there....because people used to have morals and brains.


100%


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Burkcarp1 said:


> If American would be like it used to be, they wouldnt have to be there....because people used to have morals and brains.


You mean like it was May 4th 1970? 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I think it's a sad day for American history, this sends an "ok" to every wannabe vigilante in the country and lessens security for us all.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

completely unacceptable for a crowd of americans to set fire to a dumpster and begin rolling it down to a gas station to create an even larger and more disruptive fire.thank you kyle for putting out that fire and protecting the community.no one else had the balls or moral fortitude to step up and stop it. SHAME ON THE POLICE FOR STANDING DOWN.thank god for people like kyle.ironic that everyone shot was a convicted felon.when good men do not stand up and take action,mob rules.great day for our republic and the 2nd amendment.sane minds finally got it right.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

If a kid or criminal commit a crime and do not get disciplined they do more greater crimes.If you break a window in a riot you should go to jail,plain and simple.But if you burn down buildings and police stations and nothing happens,execute police sitting in there car and nobody is held accountable you created monsters.Oh yeah let's defund the police.Do you not see the society we are living in?Did Ohio just pass the new concealed carry law? I hate to say it but if our government does not care it's going to get worse.Pull your head out of the sand,keep your head on a swivel watch you six.Let's pray that it get's better,stay safe.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

until gage grosskruetz is charged with possesion of a firearm while under felony disability and civil disobedience for his role in the riots,this case is not over.getting shot does not grant ANYONE,LEAST OF ALL A CONVICTED FELON,OF THE CRIMES THEY WERE PERPETRATING.violent and destructive rioters need to go to prison.peaceful demonstrations are the cornerstones of our democracy.VIOLENT RIOTING IS A CRIME.AMEN TO KYLE FOR KNOWING THE DIFFERENCE AND CHOOSING NOT TO STAND DOWN. shame on the governor of wisconsin for not deploying the national guard the previous 2 nights and letting this lawlessness continue.i hate to have to quote "apocalypse now" but "what some people call ruthless,is simply one man seeing clearly what needs to be done and doing it". shame on the police, the governor and all those responsible for the public,s safety for standing down.you will reap the seeds you sow.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Would you all go up to someone with a gun and start stuff with them? Or would you walk away. Whether the threats were real or not, they clearly went to antagonize. 

What I love is the NAACP calling these peaceful protests............ uh okaaaaaay.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Already 2 shootings in Cleveland today. E86 and another on villaview near Euclid beach. Both shot into houses. Anybody peacefully protesting? Just a daily occurence in Cleveland


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

All of Hollywood came out saying the verdict was wrong and it’s a travesty of justice which tells me the verdict was correct.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I know the answer, so don't jump on me, but I'm going to ask anyhow: Is the same Kenosha DA office going to prosecute any or all of the other 'peaceful protesters' aka RIOTERS that are clearly seen in multiple videos (already admitted as evidence in this trial) committing illegal acts? If the video "evidence" is there, why are they ignoring the obvious? Kind of like your doctor ordering an MRI for suspected spinal deformity telling you there's no reason to pay any attention at all to the massive tumor that it showed at the base of your skull because that's not what the MRI was ordered for - they're cherrypicking cases for political gain.

I would like to see a police commissioner have the DA arrested and charged with breach of public trust and malfeasance in office.

It's sad to think teenager would get caught up in this like Rittenhouse did, but he obviously had little worldly experience to color his decisionmaking with some forward thinking. 

I think the jury did the right thing, and it should have sent a clear message to the prosecutors to stop with the goofy $--t. Nobody won. Never would have happened if they had actually had a peaceful protest. All of us have the constitutional right to speak out. None of us have any right to destroy property or lives in the process.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> I know the answer, so don't jump on me, but I'm going to ask anyhow: Is the same Kenosha DA office going to prosecute any or all of the other 'peaceful protesters' aka RIOTERS that are clearly seen in multiple videos (already admitted as evidence in this trial) committing illegal acts? If the video "evidence" is there, why are they ignoring the obvious? Kind of like your doctor ordering an MRI for suspected spinal deformity telling you there's no reason to pay any attention at all to the massive tumor that it showed at the base of your skull because that's not what the MRI was ordered for - they're cherrypicking cases for political gain.
> 
> I would like to see a police commissioner have the DA arrested and charged with breach of public trust and malfeasance in office.
> 
> ...


Short answer is NO...they only wanna prosecute the law abiding citizen.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Kyle for pres, kid stuck his nose in where it probably didn't belong and certainly where his mother should have not taken him to but he sure has got a pair. Hopefully things go no further but not hopeful about that.


matticito said:


> Already 2 shootings in Cleveland today. E86 and another on villaview near Euclid beach. Both shot into houses. Anybody peacefully protesting? Just a daily occurence in Cleveland


can think of 5 or 6 right off the cuff that would kill, er, love to have only 2 each day


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Remember lawyers can't make money off of law abiding citizens,it seems lately even the fake news only reports one side usually the corrupt side.The world needs more Paul Kerseys.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank God the jury came to the correct verdict. Scary to think how close we are to losing our right to self defense. Look at how many politicians, movie stars and other idiots in the media that think this kid should have spent the rest of his life in prison. If he was found guilty your guns would only be useful as a paper weight.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

The amazing thing is that Kyle Rittenhouse was the only person indicted. During the 3 days of burning and looting in Kenosha.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> You do realize the US military enlists 17 year old "kids" who by the way they arm with semi auto weapons AND give them the duty to protect our asses should the need arise.


These same “17 year old ‘kids’”have had formalized military training before being handed their aforementioned semi auto weapon and would have a commanding officer in the field. Can’t compare him to those that choose to enlist with formal training.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

mountainbikingrn said:


> These same “17 year old ‘kids’”have had formalized military training before being handed their aforementioned semi auto weapon and would have a commanding officer in the field. Can’t compare him to those that choose to enlist with formal training.


25 year olds in the military have had the same training so does that mean a 25 year old citizen without training can’t carry to defend himself? He was chased, clubbed with a skateboard and had a 9mm stuck in his face yet he was the one who survived without injury. What part of military training could he had benefited from in his situation other than someone with proper training wouldn’t of waited to be hit in the head with a skateboard.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Legal is legal .......... what more is there to say? Just maybe if laws were enforced crime would go down


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

When the police stand down, people stand up. If the outcome isn't favorable for the bleeding heart community they need to redirect thier outrage.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yippie Ky Yay


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There was a good interview with Kyle on Tucker Carlson tonight. He seems like a pretty good young man. Hopefully he can live the quiet life that he desires now.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes. He was found innocent. And he should be able to go back to a normal life.
But the people for the Anti American Agenda continue to say the verdict was a *__* injustice. Because it does not fit the woke
agenda.
Some of the media and leaders of so called justice groups still continue to slander this young man. Vigilante being one of the nicest names they use.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I never picked this up in the video until Kyle pointed it out last night in the interview. When he was on the ground being attacked his bolt hung up and did not close on the chamber. Kyle checked his ejection port, saw the bolt stoppage, hit the forward assist and continued to defend himself with split second reactions while distinguishing threats from non threats at a distance of several feet. He showed discretion and control through the entire event.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea.
He definitely showed a lot of discipline in all those shooting situations.
Especially with a mob ready to smash his skull in.
Tried to make an example,Out of the wrong young man.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

It's just a shame he's labeled a "White supremacist" because of all this.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I think it's a sad day for American history, this sends an "ok" to every wannabe vigilante in the country and lessens security for us all.


If they were coming to burn your business down and the police are told to stand down, you have no choice. But I guess your business would just burn.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> You prove my point. By many of the replies here, you should all grab your guns and begin hunting down and killing the scum and trash, it's ok they did bad things. Society is becoming more and more violent, it's not a good thing.
> 
> I'm in no way condoning what was transpiring there, or the failings of the justice system and why people like this were on the street. But a 17 year old *KID* with a semi automatic weapon, should not have been there in the first place.


What's pathetic is, it took a 17 year old to stand up and remind a community how to defend itself!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Men this shall not become political. not enough time in the day to police threads, i will leave this open NO POLITICS PLEASE,,, anyone who goes political will be given 1 warning Thank you and GOD BLESS America


Huh? You a mod now tom?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

9Left said:


> Huh? You a mod now tom?


He has been for months... almost a year now. Where have you been?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

KaGee said:


> He has been for months... almost a year now. Where have you been?


Lol...I guess I haven't been on here enough lately…


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> Huh? You a mod now tom?


For quite some time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Carl. I was a undercover 🥸 mod. You've blowen my cover


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

9Left said:


> Huh? You a mod now tom?




And a damn good one too!!!!


----------

